# Complot iPhone X & Face ID



## quetzal (19 Septembre 2017)

Grobaouche a dit:


> - le futur semble être seulement esquissé : au vu de tout ce qu'on a entendu sur les difficultés d'intégrer Touch ID sous l'écran j'ai la peut être fausse impression que Face ID est là pour occuper le terrain en attendant l'arrivée du "vrai" iPhone de nouvel génération avec toutes les technos dont Touch ID.


Et si le but d'Apple en déployant Face ID était de capturer, pour les monétiser ensuite, en temps réel les émotions de millions d'utilisateurs d'iPhone X et suivants ? Vous pensez que c'est de la fiction ? Lisez cet article, qui nous vient de cousins canadiens bien informés. On en reparle quand vous l'aurez lu (l'article est court).


----------



## ToM03 (19 Septembre 2017)

Ben ouais c'est de la fiction vu qu'Apple ne le fait pas.


----------



## quetzal (19 Septembre 2017)

ToM03 a dit:


> Ben ouais c'est de la fiction vu qu'Apple ne le fait pas.


Comment sais-tu qu'elle ne va pas commencer à collecter ces données ? Tu crois qu'ils vont convoquer une conférence de presse pour l'annoncer ? Apple vient d'investir des millions ou des milliards dans l'entreprise FACET© pour reconnaître les émotions, et ces données ne sont plus accessibles aux chercheurs. Tu crois qu'ils l'ont fait par philanthropie ? Bien naïf...


----------



## ToM03 (19 Septembre 2017)

Et comment sais tu qu'elle le ferais a part des suppositions? Tu veux jouer longtemps comme ça? C'est bon ici c'est pas le café des articles complotistes. Donc ouais, ton truc c'est pas avéré, c'est de la fiction.


----------



## quetzal (19 Septembre 2017)

ToM03 a dit:


> Et comment sais tu qu'elle le ferais a part des suppositions? Tu veux jouer longtemps comme ça? C'est bon ici c'est pas le café des articles complotistes. Donc ouais, ton truc c'est pas avéré, c'est de la fiction.


 Ce n'est pas du complot, juste un raisonnement rationnel : Apple n'investit pas pour amuser la galerie, mais pour faire des bénéfices. Quoi de plus juteux que le marché des émotions. Après, libre à chacun de livrer ses émotions à la pomme. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'avec FACET© elle a déjà le pouvoir de les lire sur les visages des futurs possesseurs d'iPhone X.

Sans être devin, je sens de la colère dans ta réaction @ToM03 Sais-tu que c'est la 3e phase du deuil amoureux ? L'amour est aveugle dit-on...


----------

